# My Newera Sourced GTR34 V-spec !!!



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Guys,
after wanting one for 4 years, i finally bought a GTR34 v-spec through newera imports, just like to thank Miguel for sourcing a beautiful car  Let me know what you guys think 

Cheers 

Suhail 










IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v195/wrxtasy/BNR34-0059465.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

looking good whats the specs?


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

ChristianR said:


> looking good whats the specs?



Engine ;

- Hks RS induction kit
-Greddy intercooler + hardpipe kit
- Grex oil cooler + remote oil filter relocation kit
-Cat back exhasust system 
- front pipes ...(have to confirm this)
- Impul high control unit ECU

Suspension and wheels'

BBS LM anniversary alloys 
Ohlins coilover suspension 

Cosmetics ;

Recaro seats
Full nismo body kit
Nismo LED rear lights
Carbon fibre centre console and gear surround
nismo gearknob
nismo 320km/h gauge cluster
defi oil pressure and turbo boost gauges BF with defi link meter
v-spec II pedals


Looking into fitting a set of nismo LMGT4's in either 18 or 19's before the car leaves Japan...


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

I have to say I do like it with the wheels it currently has on 

But the GT4's are lovely wheels, that is what is on mine.


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Beautiful car you got there!!! You should be well proud of it especially after waiting 4 years!!! 

I find the BBS LM's to be a really nice wheel, but somehow i feel it looks too cluttered (with the mesh design), and thats the reason why i sold them and bought Rays CE28's. 

Although the LM-GT4 was my next choice! So a good choice, and definitely go fro 19's!!! You need to have a look at Amerikiwi's car on here. Black GTR34 with 19x10.5J LM-GT4's in silver!!!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## R0B (May 14, 2005)

very nice car


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

beautiful & exactly the same wheels i have on my project gtst.


----------



## reepers13 (Jun 21, 2005)

fcuk me....... your a lucky dude!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Car looks awesome as it is!

The wheels may be hard to keep clean but they work really well with the way your car is looking.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

That looks sensational :smokin: 
Enjoy...


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2006)

execptionally stunning. 

BTW, You are 22 yrs old?


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Simply Gorgeous*

Looks mint,2 thumbs up mate definatly :smokin:


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanx for the comments guys, i'm really happy with the car, as for the rims, i have never personally been a big fan of BBS style wheels, although these do look to be exceptionally nice, i guess i'll decide once i see the car  
Sidekicky - i'm 21 turning 22 : 
R33-vspec, i've seen both your car and Amerikiwi's, both cars are beautiful :smokin: LMGT4's in 19's are deffinitely gorgeous, unfortunately i won't be able to stretch that far immediately, so it's either LMGT4's in 18 or i'll wait for a little while...

Would anyone know whether the impul high control unit will be ok on 95 octane fuel + octane booster at high altitude ?? I may have to change my ecu but i'm not too keen on doing so at the moment  ... (don't most of these plug in ecu's retard timing, ignition etc according to fuel put it?)

Cheers,

Suhail


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

so there is still a loop hole for getting R34's into the country? or are you living in zambia?


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Lovely car mate, good luck wit her !!


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Yunis A said:


> so there is still a loop hole for getting R34's into the country? or are you living in zambia?


Yip, i live in Zambia mate , no MOT SVA here, don't even need to be fully insured  

Thanx Deef, looking forward to owning a legend


----------



## babz_audio (Apr 12, 2004)

Yunis A said:


> so there is still a loop hole for getting R34's into the country? or are you living in zambia?


was getting excited there for a second


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

looking really good mate


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . . allways nice to see the Nismo Bodykit on the GTR34 . . . why Recaro seats . . .they don't look that special on the pics? witch are they? the wheels are sweet!:smokin:


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

z3gga said:


> Yip, i live in Zambia mate , no MOT SVA here, don't even need to be fully insured
> 
> Thanx Deef, looking forward to owning a legend



you guys in zambia must have a lot of disposable income to be able to afford an R34 GTR


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

looks really nice mate!


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

i hav to say nice......


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanx guys 

Yunis, not really disposable income mate, just been very stingy for the past few years  , it was well worth it haha


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thanks for the compliment!!! 

Definitely wait and save up for 19's if you ask me!!! Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

r33 v-spec said:


> Thanks for the compliment!!!
> 
> Definitely wait and save up for 19's if you ask me!!! Good luck with whatever you decide



Thanks for helping me make my mind up mate, will deffinitely save up for a set of 19's  

Gtrlux - im not too sure what seats they are exactly, black and blue recaros is all i can confirm at the moment...

Cheers,

Suhail


----------



## 34v-spec2 (Nov 26, 2004)

Beautiful car. Some day maybe if I am lucky.


----------



## Andy106 (Oct 24, 2005)

Gorgeous car


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

very very nice. looks sweet.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

those led rear lights are defo the way forward!


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

they are superb! for a quick hijack, where can you get the badges for the front grill?


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

if u dont mind i ask..... how much u paid to get this car? very nice....


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Why is there always somebody that wants to know how much a car is worth? When you dont have the money to buy a car like this the just don't ask, because you wont get the answer.

The car itself is a fine example of how a GTR should look like.


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanx guys, the LED's are great, would have gone that route if they weren't already on the car  

Jlck, PM me if you want to chat,

Cheers,

Suhail


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Pharoahe said:


> Why is there always somebody that wants to know how much a car is worth? When you dont have the money to buy a car like this the just don't ask, because you wont get the answer.
> 
> The car itself is a fine example of how a GTR should look like.


i do owned a GTR34 in my country.... just wonder his car came with a lot of stuffs that i love.....


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Pharoahe said:


> Why is there always somebody that wants to know how much a car is worth? When you dont have the money to buy a car like this the just don't ask, because you wont get the answer.
> 
> The car itself is a fine example of how a GTR should look like.


Hey buddy, just because someone asked the price of the vehicle doesn't mean he is not capable or doesn't own one. jlck has a very nice r34 in Malaysia and if you'd like pictures there's a previous thread here.
And just in case you decide to diss me and tell me to shut up if I don't own one, my Nur spec arrived 2 weeks ago and there are pictures in a previous thread here.

So have some respect and don't make assumptions or jump to conclusions.

Suhail/z3gga , your car's lovely mate...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Awesome car, congratulations  :smokin: 



Pharoahe said:


> Why is there always somebody that wants to know how much a car is worth? When you dont have the money to buy a car like this then just don't ask, because you wont get the answer.


What's wrong with asking what it cost? If I _have_ the got the money to buy one am I allowed to ask?  The truth is that I'm not looking to buy one right now (I just borrow my friend's!) but I'd still be interested to know how much it might have cost...?

If Suhail decides to ignor the question then I would certainly respect that.


----------



## z3gga (Jan 30, 2005)

i've seen both the malaysian R34's both jlck's and darkchilds, both lovely cars guys  ...might be travelling there soon, would love to link up  

Thanx Renton, i don't mind discussing price but just not on open forums would rather talk about such via PM etc..not that there's anything wrong, just personal preferance 

Cheers,

Suhail


----------



## offolly (Jan 16, 2006)

nicessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

DarkChild said:


> Hey buddy, just because someone asked the price of the vehicle doesn't mean he is not capable or doesn't own one. jlck has a very nice r34 in Malaysia and if you'd like pictures there's a previous thread here.
> And just in case you decide to diss me and tell me to shut up if I don't own one, my Nur spec arrived 2 weeks ago and there are pictures in a previous thread here.
> 
> So have some respect and don't make assumptions or jump to conclusions.
> ...


cheers mate....


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

z3gga said:


> i've seen both the malaysian R34's both jlck's and darkchilds, both lovely cars guys  ...might be travelling there soon, would love to link up
> 
> Thanx Renton, i don't mind discussing price but just not on open forums would rather talk about such via PM etc..not that there's anything wrong, just personal preferance
> 
> ...


wellcome z3gga.....


----------

